# print spooler error after updated to windows 8.1



## xander9111 (Oct 29, 2014)

as soon as i updated i couldn't print nor add a printer i went through all of the threads on here in order to fix it nothings working. here is what it is saying " windows could not start the print spooler service on local computer Error 0x800706b9: not enough resources are available to complete this operation. please advise. thanx in advance


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

I think you have to check your services if print spooler is turned off or not running


----------



## xander9111 (Oct 29, 2014)

I go into services and click start on the print spiller service And that's when I get the notification. Listed above that it cannot start


----------

